# New award



## Wendy (Apr 5, 2008)

My Paph roebelinii 'Suzy' was given an AM of 80 points at the Toronto Judging Centre today. Pictures weretaken by John M. Thanks John.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 6, 2008)

Congratulations!! The color is gorgeous :clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 6, 2008)

Congrats!!! Nice one!


Ramon


----------



## paphreek (Apr 6, 2008)

Congratulations, Wendy! :clap:


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 6, 2008)

thats great Wendy,congratulations


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2008)

One of my very favorites.

Forgot to add: Congratulations!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats! Where's the bottom of those petals!?


----------



## Heather (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow! very nice Wendy, congratulations!!! How many flowers?


----------



## Wendy (Apr 7, 2008)

Three flowers and two buds. Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2008)

That's great Wendy:clap::clap:

Can you give us the flower dimensions?


----------



## Heather (Apr 7, 2008)

and how many growths? We are annoying folk, aren't we?


----------



## Wendy (Apr 7, 2008)

yes you are annoying....oke: I will get the dimensions later when I have time. Want me to write out the whole description while I have the award certifiacte up here later?


----------



## Heather (Apr 7, 2008)

um... yeha! :smitten:


----------



## jblanford (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats!!!! That looks awesome, good growing. Jim.


----------



## Corbin (Apr 8, 2008)

Very very nice.


----------



## kellyincville (Apr 8, 2008)

That is beautiful Wendy!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 8, 2008)

Congratulations!
WOO HOO!

Craig


----------



## Faan (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice Wendy. Well done.


----------



## paphioland (Jun 17, 2008)

Did you give the plant its clonal name?????


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations!

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations from Luxembourg, too !!!! Jean


----------



## Heather (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome Wendy! NICE JOB!


----------



## cwt (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations Wendy.
Well done.
:clap:
Charles


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2008)

Congrats Wendy...!!!! The colours and pattern are amazingly clear and distinct!!!!!!!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks. Sorry I forgot to post the flower dimensions...we're been busier than one armed paper hangers with the new business and I just plumb forgot. I'll have to dig out the award paper.

The plant was given the name 'Suzy' by the original owner....Alan Salzman. I got this from John M who got it from Alan.


----------



## paphioland (Jun 19, 2008)

Wendy said:


> Thanks. Sorry I forgot to post the flower dimensions...we're been busier than one armed paper hangers with the new business and I just plumb forgot. I'll have to dig out the award paper.
> 
> The plant was given the name 'Suzy' by the original owner....Alan Salzman. I got this from John M who got it from Alan.



That is what I thought. Just curious because I know he names many clones Suzy after his wife.

Congrats on the award


----------



## swamprad (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## Phyrex (Jun 20, 2008)

Wonderful dorsal. Lovely yellow that turns into dark red in the petals. Very crisp. Congrats!!!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 5, 2008)

Paph roebelenii 'Suzy' AM/AOS

Nat spread...Hor 6.0 vert 24.0
Dorsal sepal... 3.1 5.2
Petal................0.9 21.5
Lat sepal...........3.2 5.3
Lip (pouch)........1.8 4.2

Three flowers and two buds on one 63 cm inflorescence; dorsal sepal cream with dark maroon stripes; ventral cream with light green stripes; petals twisted, apple green at base shading to solid purple; pouch yellow green with heavier green veining; staminode apple green centrally, maroon pubescence on edges; substance good; texture satiny.


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Wendy!


----------

